# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  020906 - net.hr - Maajka za dojenje

## Mukica

http://www.net.hr/alternativa/page/2...1/0003006.html




> na slici: Edo Maajka i Rodina aktivistica Mirela 
> 
> *Mame okupljene oko udruge Roda zamolile su Edu Maajku za podršku. Edo se prihvatio posla i besplatno napravio odličan song.* 
> 
> 
> Bojao se da se song, napravljen s dozom njemu svojstvenog cinizma, mamama neće svidjeti. No, one su oduševljene, pa se nemojte začuditi kad ga vidite kako ponosno šeta odjeven u Rodinu majicu za promociju dojenja. 
> 
> Edin rap o niskim rodiljnim naknadama i potrebi za boljim uvjetima rađanja možete besplatno poslušati ovdje. 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

----------


## Mamasita

Super!
Apri, super si mi na slici!  :Heart:

----------


## emily

super fotka
Apri u tekucem izdanju :D

----------


## momze

super, super!!  :D

----------


## anjica

super, super, super
 :D 
super, super, super

----------


## Zdenka2

Apricot, izgledaš skroz raznježeno.   :Smile:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Divno, no meni se nikako ne svidja sto nas stalno trpaju pod rubriku "alternativa": ne kuzim to  :? Kaj su Rodini stavovi alternativni ili sam ja nesto propustila?

----------


## flower

ima negdje objasnjenje - urednica alternative nas prati i prenosi, ima tu slobodu  :Smile:

----------


## BusyBee

Lucija, urednica alternative nas prati. Ona ima slobodu staviti nas u svoju rubriku, a uz to, na taj nacin ipak osvanemo tu i tamo na naslovnici.
A bojim se i da jesmo alternativa vecini.   :Laughing:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

A tako onda. Mislila sam da nas prati portal kao takav pa nas urednik stavlja u alternativu, sto mi bas zao... No, ajde, dobro je i ovako iako na prvi pogled moze malo zbuniti. Pogotovo jer postoji rubrika Bebe i to odmah ispod.

----------


## Mala

> A bojim se i da jesmo alternativa vecini.


I jesmo.   :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Super ste   :Love:  ! A i pjesma je super. I sve šti radote je super, super, super  :D

----------


## kalimero

Konačno sam uspjela čuti song, ma prekrasno.
Stvarno se divim vašim aktivnostima, uposnosti i volji koju imate.
Samo da to više dopre do uha onig gore ali i mladih mama.
Sve pohvale svim učesnicama i učesnicima.  :D  :D

----------


## Ancica

Ah, kako se priblizava proslava Rodinog desetog, sjetih se velikog poklona za Rodin peti Ede Maajke rodama i svima onima koji se na svoj nacin zalazu za Rodine ciljeve, prije, ajme, pet godina! U potrazi za Edinim rapom da ga jos jednom odslusam, naisla sam na ovaj topik, pa da ga malo dignem, i za dusu drugima...

Sam rap mozete (ponovo pa ponovo i ponovo) odslusat ovdje: http://www.roda.hr/_upload/dokumenti/Maajka_RODA.mp3. Zar vas ne prolaze trnci? 

Puno smo toga napravili i do tad i odtad, za roditelje i za djecu Hrvatske, a i sami za sebe, kroz dozivotna prijateljstva koja smo sklopili i bolje sutra koje smo s potpunim gustom za druge napravili. Jos je dug put pred nama, ali kraci nego sto je bio prije pet, deset godina. 

A jos smo lijepi i mladi, kao sto se vidi iz fotke nase marelice, kao da je jucer slikana u Edinom zagrljaju  :Heart:  Kako i da ostaris u ovako fenomenalnom drustvu?

----------

